# Members being Solicited



## DF

If anyone solicits any of you thru PM ect....to try and sell you something please report it to the staff or Admin.  This is how people get scammed.  It does not matter who the member is that is doing the selling.  Please report the incident ASAP.  

BigHerm made a similar post awhile back.  I didn't want to just bump that thread b/c one of the biggest scammers was posting in that thread.


----------



## SFGiants

Keeping PM's turned off and only in use with people on my friends list works real well, you can't pester me if you can't PM me!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bumping this up for some new people.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bumping this again for all the new people. If someone is sending you a pm offering to sell you gear because you made a stupid post about how desperate you are to get your hands on illegal hormones you can bet you are about to get scammed. Never accept solicitations from anyone.


----------



## Youngblood1984

This is what I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## Mastercrafter

First day here, within 10 minutes had a guy send me a link and tell me to thank him later. 
Can't be that easy.....


----------



## Shane1974

The only solicitation I have gotten is from Herm. I keep telling him I like girls, but he won't listen.


----------



## Cobra Strike

I dont normally solicit but when I do its always a noob and they always send me money for free


----------



## Stevethedream

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont normally solicit but when I do its always a noob and they always send me money for free


It's only because your so damn sexy Cobra! They can care less about getting robbed of their gear, they just want a piece of the Strike! Lol


----------



## HydroEJP88

I don't think I've ever been solicited, does that mean I'm not accepted yet?


----------



## Pinkbear

Pm rumpy for ssources


----------



## Cake

The thread title drew my thoughts to prostitution. I'll see myself out...


----------



## {'Calcul08'}

This tread's importance can't be stressed enough. 

Just hoping that scammers get ban hammered - let's face it, it's one of the two things they can't lift.


----------



## ForkLift

SFGiants said:


> Keeping PM's turned off and only in use with people on my friends list works real well, you can't pester me if you can't PM me!



good idea!
You can do this here?

Although i havnt had any problems with this here!


----------



## saltylifter

If your stupid enough to have some random dude message you selling you gear or anything and you buy it, you deserve to get your money taken. But then report there ass so it doesn't happen to someone else.


----------



## SuperBane

I have been solicited by GK many many times now.


----------



## tunafisherman

people have also been asking me to give them videos and pictures...i'm guessing they just like to see noodz


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I have solicited many members here. 

I also send PMs to myself using fake accounts so that I don't feel left out.


----------



## Malevolence

what if they are selling their vagina


----------



## PillarofBalance

Malevolence said:


> what if they are selling their vagina



Ask an administrator I would need to thoroughly examine the product to make sure it's good to go


----------



## lexus7977

saltylifter said:


> If your stupid enough to have some random dude message you selling you gear or anything and you buy it, you deserve to get your money taken. But then report there ass so it doesn't happen to someone else.



Exactly.  I agree.


----------



## donjuanelite

lmao that is funny.


----------



## Bl sauz

I appreciate thst this thread was posted. Keeps me on my toes. Thanks guys! This noob needs all the help he can get.


----------



## Phil

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Seeker

{'Calcul08'} said:


> This tread's importance can't be stressed enough.
> 
> Just hoping that scammers get ban hammered - let's face it, it's one of the two things they can't lift.



Speaking of ban hammered. Poor thing. Too bad


----------



## Jin

Seeker said:


> Speaking of ban hammered. Poor thing. Too bad



Yeah, she was pretty great...minus the disgusting hateful racism.


----------



## Beezy

Jin said:


> Yeah, she was pretty great...minus the disgusting hateful racism.



Do tell... 
I’m not familiar with her, but for whatever reason, this was the most intriguing post I’ve read today lol


----------



## Jin

Beezy said:


> Do tell...
> I’m not familiar with her, but for whatever reason, this was the most intriguing post I’ve read today lol



Our token Black member, Juicetrain, baited her good and she couldn't handle it. Resorted to very nasty bigotry. I didn't read all of it cause it was profuse. She went by a different screen name. ZombaliaJones or something to that effect. 

There was never an announcement about her banning although I assume it was that which got her booted.


----------



## SFGiants

POB still won't stop soliciting that ass to me :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator

Jin said:


> Our token Black member, Juicetrain, baited her good and she couldn't handle it. Resorted to very nasty bigotry. I didn't read all of it cause it was profuse. She went by a different screen name. ZombaliaJones or something to that effect.
> 
> There was never an announcement about her banning although I assume it was that which got her booted.



pretty sure they both got banned and jt was allowed back in and has been actin like a brand new psycho ever since haha


----------



## SFGiants

Gibsonator said:


> pretty sure they both got banned and jt was allowed back in and has been actin like a brand new psycho ever since haha



Was wondering this week seeing him why the absence was there.


----------



## Gibsonator

jt has calmed down a hell of a lot, its because he really dows want to be a member of this board. that chick just rubbed him wrong and he went full retard. lesson learned i think


----------



## silvereyes87

Gibsonator said:


> jt has calmed down a hell of a lot, its because he really dows want to be a member of this board. that chick just rubbed him wrong and he went full retard. lesson learned i think



Jt has been a member of the board for a long time gibs. His old handle was trini.  For whatever reason he lost that old account and started the new.


----------



## Beezy

Jin said:


> Our token Black member, Juicetrain, baited her good and she couldn't handle it. Resorted to very nasty bigotry. I didn't read all of it cause it was profuse. She went by a different screen name. ZombaliaJones or something to that effect.
> 
> There was never an announcement about her banning although I assume it was that which got her booted.



Oh yeah, she was a whack job.
I didn’t get to see the racist rant, unfortunately, but every time she posted some arrogant, eccentric nonsense I wanted to punch through my phone and try to drag her through it. I definitely wouldn’t have pegged her for a racist though, just f-ing nuts.
I figured it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Redrum1327

Why can't we throw racism at juicetrain ? His kind is gonna be the most athletic and the first killed in every horror movie. Just how it is. I'm also Geriatricaphobic bc of Seek and Gingerphobic bc of POB, homophobic bc of all of the rest of you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Had to go full retard on that lady hahaha


----------



## #TheMatrix

I'll take the left one


----------



## Spikker

Well, yea. PM me. I’ll always buy your shit.


----------



## Superiorpharma

Agreed, contact a staff member.


----------



## Oldbastard

Thanks for post , been on forums long time yeah sucks people still do this ! I mean so many forums so many people no need to scam anyone sheesh


----------



## pgc640

over the years I've found so many legitimate sources that get your stuff on time it's real and it's at a good price I don't know why people would fall for any kind of scam when there's places like this that are so easily located if you just put the littlest of work in.

I'm not sure if you guys are talking about domestic sources because I refuse to use those everything I use is not from the US because I just don't trust who's making it how they're making it if it's sterile I am not ending up with an abscessand my leg cut off.
all I could say is if you have a motor coming intelligence you can find a good source for a decent price that is going to get you your stuff when they say they're going to.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640

also I only have two places I use if someone PM me here it's going to buy something for them I wouldn't answer them I don't know who they are or what they're selling or if it's sterile if it's not if it's good if it's not if it's correctly dosed. the places I buy from I know all of that is true all the time I would never deviate from these two sources unless I found a better one somehow and a better one would not be someone PM in me on here asking me to buy their shit.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY

pgc640 said:


> also I only have two places I use if someone PM me here it's going to buy something for them I wouldn't answer them I don't know who they are or what they're selling or if it's sterile if it's not if it's good if it's not if it's correctly dosed. the places I buy from I know all of that is true all the time I would never deviate from these two sources unless I found a better one somehow and a better one would not be someone PM in me on here asking me to buy their shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Bro can you PM me a source for proper English punctuation


----------

